# Left and Right Error on plotter machine



## DavidTimothy (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi,
My vinyl cutting plotter machine is showing some error during cutting... It's either left error or right error. After I send job from my flexisign software, at a point the cutter moves to the extreme end either left or right and stop cutting then it shows the error. "Left Error".

I need help please.
Please see screenshot below.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

is your design larger than the edge of your cuttter-head's furthest horizontal movement point?
try doing a test cut and see if it gives the same error message


----------



## Pablito8691 (Jul 3, 2021)

1) If you do get a left error, you will have to turn off the Rogue and unplug the* power and USB Cable* for 60 seconds to help clear the error. While you wait, with your hand, move the tool carriage back to the right most grit roller. Also make sure to restart your computer to make sure your printer que is clear, sometimes old jobs hang around and cause errors. 

2) If you are standing in front of the cutter, make sure the tool carriage is lined up with the most right pinch roller. Before you send a job. Make sure your media is within the Far right pinch roller and the far left pinch roller. If you take a tape measure or ruler and measure between the far most right grit roller and the far most left grit roller , you will see it is around 22 inches. Make sure your job is not wider than that.

3) Once your computer is rebooted, plug *just the power cord* into the Rogue and make sure there is no errors. Do a cut test at the machine by tapping the Pause button. If all is well then you can plug back in the USB cable. If an error happens then, you might have a bad USB cable. 
If this error only happens when you send a job, then you might have a bad port on your computer sending static down the line. 

4) The Rogue has no sensors to size media or to know where the carriage is in relation to the media or the right and left side of the cutter. So you will have to set the home point for it and position the media for your job. Use the "bomb sight" button to set your home point on the Rogue.
Also make sure the pinch rollers are under the blue marks on the top rail. They line up with the grit rollers.
5)Here is a link to help with the setup. Video 5 is where to start.
https://techsupport.signwarehouse.com/rogue-training-videos/


----------

